# Vzn 3g/4g down?



## Jaydizzle333 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm on 1x, hate it cuz I can't even stand 3g anymore. Tried toggling connection and rebooting no change. I'm on the newest radio leak. You guys/gals down as well? I'm in Phoenix AZ.


----------



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

I had the same problem yesterday in VA. Back to normal now but don't know what the problem was.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Same here. Down last night / early this morning, stuck to 1xRTT. But now I'm back up to 3G again and running fine, and no clue what the downtime was. You still having issues OP?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Jaydizzle333 (Jul 26, 2011)

Still down


----------



## Eogram (Jun 30, 2011)

Phoenix, AZ here, and I've got full 4G.
And if I disable 4G I've got 3 bars of 3G.

*Edit* I'm running an older radio though.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaydizzle, man, I'm sorry to hear that. Might call VZW? Ask why there have been frequent/continuous 3g/4g downtimes. VZW is the only one that can really answer the question. We can all only make guesses.

All the best,

-HG

Posted from my own personal Mecha.


----------



## Jaydizzle333 (Jul 26, 2011)

"Eogram said:


> Phoenix, AZ here, and I've got full 4G.
> And if I disable 4G I've got 3 bars of 3G.
> 
> *Edit* I'm running an older radio though.


Which one?


----------



## Eogram (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry for not saying in that post, I haven't updated it in a while (No complaints with this one), and I wasn't able to reboot at the time to check.
I am using 1.39.00.0627r


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Down here in south Alabama. I am just about tired of this. Down for 5 hours four days ago. Thinking about trying to go with a new phone. Would like to get the Prime at a 2 year rate just for dealing with headache after headache. I love the bolt but problems since launch day.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

No issues here in Northern California (40ish miles north of San Fran).


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Same here 4g/3g was down for about 4 or 3 hours . I'm at portland,Oregon


----------



## Jaydizzle333 (Jul 26, 2011)

Woosaaah, back in business with a reboot. toggling wouldn't do it for me. I <3 me some 4g


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Just lost 3G/4G in Berkeley.


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

Sierra Vista AZ: No x1 or 3g... every once in a while it pops up for a few seconds then disappears


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Just north of Philadelphia here. Been on 1x since late last night. Occasional 3G pops up....but 1x most of the time. Highly annoyed but my life doesn't depend on my phone so ill be okay, I think. Lol.


----------



## gener1c (Jul 27, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Just north of Philadelphia here. Been on 1x since late last night. Occasional 3G pops up....but 1x most of the time. Highly annoyed but my life doesn't depend on my phone so ill be okay, I think. Lol.


What radio are you using? I have been getting a lot of 4G drops around Philly with any radio I have tried in the last 2 weeks. I've been using 817r/802w_3 for the past week but I alway seem to drop to 3G/1X all the time.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Couldnt hold 4G for more than a minute this morning around 4am but 3G was fine, by 8 it was back to normal, Huntsville AL


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

am I the only one that called tech support? guess so cause I knew at 11pm west coast it would be down for up to 8 hours

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

I woke up this morning (530 am) with no data. I guess that's why?

I live on the east coast


----------



## ramz (Jun 22, 2011)

gener1c said:


> What radio are you using? I have been getting a lot of 4G drops around Philly with any radio I have tried in the last 2 weeks. I've been using 817r/802w_3 for the past week but I alway seem to drop to 3G/1X all the time.


Same here. Some parts of Philadelphia work fine but I noticed a lot of drops in center city


----------



## cloft239 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rockin 1X here in Oklahoma. Been like that since 6pm cst.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

Same here in honolulu hawaii yesterday tried changing radios and reflashings roms to no avail was stuck on 1x, woke up this morning to 4g and been soild all day, sounds like a problem with vzw.


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've experienced similar outages since I flashed the latest radio leak. it started as soon as I flashed

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cloft239 (Jul 27, 2011)

4G just came back up bout 10 minutes ago. Oklahoma.

I thought my phone was going to explode, I got like 50 texts / emails all at once

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

